# Toro Multiforce



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

Game Changer! This might be a purchase in my near future. I honestly was thinking of doing something just like this with a Grandstand.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

absolutely;2050610 said:


> Game Changer! This might be a purchase in my near future. I honestly was thinking of doing something just like this with a Grandstand.




Looks like I will be writing a proposal to get this at work!


----------



## superdutypsd (Oct 30, 2014)

Wounder how quickly attachments can be swapped, and if it will be cost effective, great virsitel machine


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm incredibly interested. Anyone know the cost of one?


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

They aren't even on the Toro website from what I could find  Ill do some more digging

So from what I am finding though, it will be available in a 52" or 60" deck for mowing AND comes with a 60" Boss plow, if thats true that is a pretty sweet way to have it already bundled. (Since I am assuming the people buying it would be buying it to use year round) But it notes other attachments are in the works.


----------



## superdutypsd (Oct 30, 2014)

Troybilt flex is simular to this and they have all the attachments you buy the power base and then what you want


----------



## superdutypsd (Oct 30, 2014)

Heres the troybilt in a catalog im looking thru


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

superdutypsd;2050680 said:


> Heres the troybilt in a catalog im looking thru


might be ok for homeowner but that thing little thing wouldn't last one year commercially.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

absolutely;2050610 said:


> Game Changer! This might be a purchase in my near future. I honestly was thinking of doing something just like this with a Grandstand.


Another "Game Changer"...I thought the Boss Plow was the only "Game Changer"...


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

absolutely;2050696 said:


> might be ok for homeowner but that thing little thing wouldn't last one year commercially.


I agree great for a home owner. I didn't like how the attachments attached, and the sprocket that turns the attachment looks like a huge failure point.

That Toro looks sweet.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Defcon 5;2050702 said:


> Another "Game Changer"...I thought the Boss Plow was the only "Game Changer"...


Chain lift with down pressure.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Troy-Bilt vs. Toro, sure. That's like comparing a Snow Bear to a Boss, Western, Fisher.

Interesting concept. The only downside I see is that I LOVE my ZSpray plow and spreader setup. The ability to plow, spread and spray in one pass is unbeatable. 

Having said that, I'm not ruling out purchasing one. I like the blower and especially the bagger compared to a TracVac.


----------



## superdutypsd (Oct 30, 2014)

Not really compairing troy-bilt to toro, just stating that troy bilt is doing a simular concept so more than like this is going to catch on and will have all the manufactures making simular machines weather for homeowners or commercial industry professionals


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2050728 said:


> Troy-Bilt vs. Toro, sure. That's like comparing a Snow Bear to a Boss, Western, Fisher.
> 
> Interesting concept. The only downside I see is that I LOVE my ZSpray plow and spreader setup. The ability to plow, spread and spray in one pass is unbeatable.
> 
> Having said that, I'm not ruling out purchasing one. I like the blower and especially the bagger compared to a TracVac.


That bagger placement is horrible, you'll have to wear a respirator to breath from all the dust and debris flying in your face as you go. I've got a Grandstand with a bagger on the side and that thing is bad enough. I do like the looks of the machine though.

My guess on cost is $18-$20,000 FOR MACHINE AND $2,000ish for attachments...plus however much a good respirator mask costs


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Defcon 5;2050702 said:


> Another "Game Changer"...I thought the Boss Plow was the only "Game Changer"...


Game changer for Defcon...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

superdutypsd;2050730 said:


> Not really compairing troy-bilt to toro, just stating that troy bilt is doing a simular concept so more than like this is going to catch on and will have all the manufactures making simular machines weather for homeowners or commercial industry professionals


This concept is nothing new, Gravely did this 50yrs ago with the "L" series. Mine is a '69 vintage, I have a 36" 2 Stage blower, 36" rough cut/brush mower and a rotor tiller.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

WIPensFan;2050784 said:


> That bagger placement is horrible, you'll have to wear a respirator to breath from all the dust and debris flying in your face as you go. I've got a Grandstand with a bagger on the side and that thing is bad enough. I do like the looks of the machine though.
> 
> My guess on cost is $18-$20,000 FOR MACHINE AND $2,000ish for attachments...plus however much a good respirator mask costs


Based on what kind of pricing I got on a grandstand before I was guessing 15-17.5. I could have been getting a deal though.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Theres a GIE vid where the guy was saying with the plow setup its another $3K over the Grandstand price.
My grandstand was $7950 CDN when I bought it. The multiforce is different as it has aux hydro for some attachments. Have they really doubled in price...?


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Mr.Markus;2050820 said:


> Theres a GIE vid where the guy was saying with the plow setup its another $3K over the Grandstand price.
> My grandstand was $7950 CDN when I bought it. The multiforce is different as it has aux hydro for some attachments. Have they really doubled in price...?


I was quoted in the $10-11K USD range if I recall correctly


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

I was quoted 10-11k this Spring. My guess with the hydros around 13-15k with mower deck. I love the blower and broom part the best. With that hitch I'm sure you could fab up a spreader or sprayer. I just wish it was available now as I have the perfect job for it. I bet it would do great on resi drives as well.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I have a jrco electric fert spreader mounted to mine, for summer use. I really like their aerator as well but I have a tph 5 ft aerator and really can't justify their price for a 1 off aerator. If I had a lot more smaller lawns under 1/2 acre I would use it more.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Anyone with any fun, creative ideas for how someone would easily, efficiently, and most importantly, safely transport this thing from property to property in the winter? I'm loving this thing more and more the more I think of it. So much versatility and summertime application for me.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

WIPensFan;2050787 said:


> Game changer for Defcon...


That is a Gamechanger................


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

JimMarshall;2050854 said:


> Anyone with any fun, creative ideas for how someone would easily, efficiently, and most importantly, safely transport this thing from property to property in the winter? I'm loving this thing more and more the more I think of it. So much versatility and summertime application for me.


Lift gate onto a flat bed or into a smaller box truck. Or simply a trailer.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

WIPensFan;2050930 said:


> Lift gate onto a flat bed or into a smaller box truck. Or simply a trailer.


Seems awfully big for a lift gate.


----------



## newlandscapes (Aug 13, 2015)

local dealer said it will be priced around 10-11k with most attachments being around 2k. its a game changer but no one would pay 15k for that with just a mower deck or even with a plow. 
i also can't imagine it comes with a plow. out of all the attachments thats probably the one i wouldn't want. As big of a Boss fan I am, i would never need a plow on a grandstand.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

JimMarshall;2050948 said:


> Seems awfully big for a lift gate.


I'm sure that thing would fit on a 6x12 trailer and my guess on pricing 13-15k for the machine with a mowing deck and probably a few grand each attachment.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Brian Young;2051004 said:


> I'm sure that thing would fit on a 6x12 trailer and my guess on pricing 13-15k for the machine with a mowing deck and probably a few grand each attachment.


I'm sure it would fit on all of my trailers. I've just always hated pulling trailers when traction is compromised.


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

an aerator for that thing and I m all in


----------



## Behring (Nov 10, 2015)

I spoke with Toro rep at GIE about the multi force. You can order the multi force model starting in May in the 52" and 60". The multi force is about $800 more then a stock Grandstand. You then have to order the hydraulic kit and each attachment at an additional cost. My impression was it will cost about $3000-3500 more then a stock Grandstand, depending on the attachment. The Toro rep. also said the attachment list has endless possibility. He also said don't rule out a Boss v plow in the future.

As our snow business continues to grow we have been looking for more efficient sidewalks machines. I am very excited about the potential of the multi force, we run almost exclusively Toro Grandstands for our mowing business. Also Toro overhauled almost the entire Grandstand for 2016.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

JimMarshall;2051018 said:


> I'm sure it would fit on all of my trailers. I've just always hated pulling trailers when traction is compromised.


We built a full ramp gate for our box trucks. Could easily get 2 or 3 of these in our 14ft box.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Custom flatbed on a ranger/Dakota type truck with a dovetail and full ramp gate.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Freshwater;2051190 said:


> Custom flatbed on a ranger/Dakota type truck with a dovetail and full ramp gate.


I might as well buy a freaking Toolcat and drive it around instead if Im investing $50k into a truck to haul the thing


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

JimMarshall;2051220 said:


> I might as well buy a freaking Toolcat and drive it around instead if Im investing $50k into a truck to haul the thing


I would sub out the jobs, supply the equipment, a used 3k enclosed trailer, salt, fuel and the sub provides the truck and labor. Give them a fixed price each time they go out, with pay increase based on snow totals.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

absolutely;2051226 said:


> I would sub out the jobs, supply the equipment, a used 3k enclosed trailer, salt, fuel and the sub provides the truck and labor. Give them a fixed price each time they go out, with pay increase based on snow totals.


If you're providing the equipment, you aren't subbing the jobs.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

JimMarshall;2051220 said:


> I might as well buy a freaking Toolcat and drive it around instead if Im investing $50k into a truck to haul the thing


Just use a trailer...YOU'RE the one who asked for suggestions because you're hesitant to tow a trailer "when traction is compromised".


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

WIPensFan;2051309 said:


> Just use a trailer...YOU'RE the one who asked for suggestions because you're hesitant to tow a trailer "when traction is compromised".


Can't really argue with that.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

JimMarshall;2051220 said:


> I might as well buy a freaking Toolcat and drive it around instead if Im investing $50k into a truck to haul the thing


50k for a ranger Dakota type? In that case I have 10 100 1000 of them to sell you. Literally how many do you want dude?


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

WIPensFan;2051309 said:


> Just use a trailer...YOU'RE the one who asked for suggestions because you're hesitant to tow a trailer "when traction is compromised".


I know. And I realize I asked for some creative solutions. But the draw of this machine is that it is a machine that I can definitely keep 100% busy year round, with an investment less than $20,000.

I would love to have a toolcat or ventrac to put on sidewalks, but I don't think that I would be able to keep them busy enough during the summer to justify their purchase. This multiforce is perfect.



Mark Oomkes;2051311 said:


> Can't really argue with that.


Shutup Mooks!

Just kidding, I can't argue with it either.



Freshwater;2051337 said:


> 50k for a ranger Dakota type? In that case I have 10 100 1000 of them to sell you. Literally how many do you want dude?


The only company that even makes a truck that size anymore is Chevy.



Add a custom dovetail flatbed with a ramp gate, tax title and license....


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

http://erie.craigslist.org/cto/5283240133.html

Beautiful Ranger 22k 12,500.
Fab shop by my house would build that flatbed for 2k.
Sell truck bed for 1k.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Freshwater;2051415 said:


> http://erie.craigslist.org/cto/5283240133.html
> 
> Beautiful Ranger 22k 12,500.
> Fab shop by my house would build that flatbed for 2k.
> Sell truck bed for 1k.


And in my eyes, that truck is only 3 years from needing replaced. I like the idea if I had something else to do with it other than haul this thing in the winter.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I hope you buy one Jim. That'll just be another piece of equipment for me to be jealous of on Plowsite.Thumbs Up


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

JimMarshall;2051419 said:


> And in my eyes, that truck is only 3 years from needing replaced. I like the idea if I had something else to do with it other than haul this thing in the winter.


I understand, we're all trying to help each other.  I'm always interested in seeing the differences in everybody's business model. I'd get 200k out of that truck, and use it all year.

Consider a smaller lighter aluminum trailer. You could have one custom built just for that machine with multiple attachments. Similar to a custom Toro dingo trailer where all the attachments lock right on. Trailer brakes, anti swing, ramp gate, etc. Might handle better in the winter.


----------

